# How long between feeding and walking?



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi All,
I know its not good to walk a dog straight after feeding, but how long should i wait really?
I am moving house and will be walking my dog to work in a morning, when would be the best time to feed her?
Thank you.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I tend to leave around two hours before walking or an hour or so afterwards - depending on what kind of walk it will be / has been!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I leave it about an hour after she has eaten before walking her. I also wait about an hour if she eats after a walk.


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks 
Its about a 15 minute walk up hill.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I was going to suggest feeding after, that's what I do but why do you suggest waiting! I feed as soon as I get back, am I doing something else wrong, am I going to kill her after all :yikes: Argh I can't get anything right :mad2:


Sorry


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GingerRogers said:


> I was going to suggest feeding after, that's what I do but why do you suggest waiting! I feed as soon as I get back, am I doing something else wrong, am I going to kill her after all :yikes: Argh I can't get anything right :mad2:
> 
> Sorry


There is evidence to suggest that feeding straight after exercise can increase the risk of bloat. I tend to worry as I have a large deep - chested breed as that is also a factor that puts him at an increased risk.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I leave it an hour before walking, and wait an hour to feed after a walk.


----------



## xNatashax (Mar 1, 2010)

In the morning I feed him straight away because its not a long walk its pretty settled but on the night I leave it about 30mins - 1 hr because he has a more uphill walk etc


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

No walking for an hour before and after eating here as well. We feed raw and only feed once a day (not recommended with commercial food and potentially controversial with raw) so it doesn't impact available walking times too greatly.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i always leave an hour before and after a walk for feeding because of the risk of bloat.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I leave an hour after walking


----------

